# Juwel 180 and spray bar woes



## durtydurty (20 Nov 2011)

Good Evening, 

I think I know the answer to this question already but Ill put it out there anyways...

I have a bow fronted Juwel 180 and amongst other problems I have a MA filter AquaManta 300 EFX external with the standard spray bar that reaches two thirds along the top of the tank and cant be moved over due to the plastic rim along the top. 

The problem is all the flow seems to be concentrated out the first three holes of the spray bar leaving the rest of the tank without flow and plants motionless which is leading to dead spots and algae and rather woeful plants. 

Firstly, I intend to get a powerhead Korali nano thing to increase flow in the area where the spray bar seems ineffective and secondly how can I increase the effectiveness of the spray bar? 

Any help is greatly appreciated


----------



## Alastair (20 Nov 2011)

That sounds wrong that if only that much flow is coming from the spray bar. Could the filter be faulty?


----------



## durtydurty (20 Nov 2011)

HI Alastair 

It does come out of the other holes but alot less than the first three, for example the sub surface water movement is noticeable on the first three holes and then after that not at all noticeable.

 Had a tetratec EX 1200 before and that was fairly even across the entire bar. 

Its a new filter having been set up for about 2 months so my next job was to have a look inside and make sure there isnt anything amiss there either.


----------



## Alastair (20 Nov 2011)

Sounds like the flow isn't powerful enough mate. Maybe worth getting untouched with them see if they can replace it.


----------



## durtydurty (21 Nov 2011)

Hi,

Id like to invest in a powerhead anyway to increase flow as I still think my plants would benefit and hopefully eliminate any dead spots

What size is advisable for my size tank? its a fairly small tank so dont want too it too powerful


----------



## spyder (21 Nov 2011)

The basic rule is considered x10 turnover so for 180l tank your looking at 1,800lph. I have just setup a rio 125 with an Eheim 2075 rated at 1250lph. Spot on you might say but the stated outputs are rarely achieved. Now I'm thinking I should have gone for something with a little more output to compensate.

This turnover can be achieved with a combination of filters and powerheads. You don't need to turn you tank into a washing machine just make sure all plants are gently swaying should be good enough.


----------



## Alastair (21 Nov 2011)

Well people aim for ten times flow or their abouts, So your looking at getting a powerhead with something in the region of 1000 to 1500 litres per hour. I have a3000 litre an hour one in my vision 450 and there not massively powerful but very good on giving a wider spread flow


----------



## durtydurty (21 Nov 2011)

Well there are areas of my tank where there isnt any movement at all on stems so think a powerhead is in order.


----------



## Anderwrw (10 Jan 2012)

I have a juwel vision 180 also, I'm using a jbl e901 external filter with the supplied spray bar. The supplied spray bar is in 2 pieces and only reaches about half way across the rear of the aquarium I'm getting quite good movement all over the aquarium but not sure if I should extend the spray bar or get a circulation pump/powerhead just to boost flow as the filter only produces 900l/h and it's recommend that 10x flow is best and if the filter is less than 900l/h due to media etc would the hydor koralia nano 900 be adequate sorry to hijack this post for my own benefit also


----------



## Antipofish (10 Jan 2012)

durtydurty said:
			
		

> Well there are areas of my tank where there isnt any movement at all on stems so think a powerhead is in order.



The model you have has a maximum flow rate of 1100lph.  I doubt it would achieve more than 700lph.  I am not sure who make them for Maidenhead Aquatics but one thing I expect is that they don't match the big boys like your old Tetratec or Eheims etc.  They _*look*_ very much like Aqua One Aquis and having owned one I can say that although the build quality is OK they have appalling flow.  Having said that if yours is only enough to push it out the first three holes with any gusto there is a problem somewhere.   Is the spraybar level ? Are there any kinks in the pipe (I am sure you would have checked that second one but ya never know , hehe). Have you used any of those horrid plastic 90degree flexi pipe elbows (the type that clip round the pipe to act as a guide for the bend), as they not only create a slight pinching of the pipe, but the 90degree also creates flow restriction).  

I know you are happy to buy a powerhead to supplement your flow, but I think you ought to follow up on whether this filter is actually working properly too, especially as its not very old.  

Good luck


----------

